# Anyone think BMC are clean?



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

First TJvG comes from no where to almost win a stage of the tour, now Hushovd and Phinney are winning stages of the tour of Poland. NOT NORMAL


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

are u serious?

TJvg nearly won as the peloton didn't worry about chasing down the breakaway....happens all the time usually with a no-name winning.

well it is the tour of poland with most teams having their B teams there....who of any repute did hushovd beat....renshaw, steele von hoff??

phinney is an awesome TT rider...well done to him!


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

captain stubbing said:


> are u serious?
> 
> TJvg nearly won as the peloton didn't worry about chasing down the breakaway....happens all the time usually with a no-name winning.
> 
> ...


Wiggins, Nibali, Uran, Basso, Cancellara yep right B Teams. Open your eyes.

Oh yes I forgot its a American team so questioning them is wrong, not the same as questioning Team Sky is it.....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Rick Draper said:


> Wiggins, Nibali, Uran, Basso, Cancellara yep right B Teams. Open your eyes.
> 
> Oh yes I forgot its a American team so questioning them is wrong, not the same as questioning Team Sky is it.....


Yeah I thought for sure Wiggans or Uran would try and take Thor on in the sprint, what the hell why wasn't Nibbles up there rubbing elbows today withe B******* trying for the win in a flat stage, what you saying makes 0 sense at all, get back to use when Thor or Taylor start winning the mountian top finishes against real climbers. Im sure Fabian is targeting the TT (as is Taylor).


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

If they are doping, they're doing it wrong.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

burgrat said:


> If they are doping, they're doing it wrong.


LOL. Classic.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

Rick Draper said:


> Wiggins, Nibali, Uran, Basso, Cancellara yep right B Teams. Open your eyes.
> 
> Oh yes I forgot its a American team so questioning them is wrong, not the same as questioning Team Sky is it.....


get a bit of perspective will u.....basso is coming 11th, wiggins is 49th (+23 minutes), Nibali 59th (+ 31 min), Uran 66th (35 min) and cancellara 89th (+ 46 min).....i really don't think any of these guys are in Poland to win....just a training run for the Vuelta or the Worlds.

btw, i have defended sky and i'm neither a Brit or Yank, so don't play that card.

i have no idea whether teams are doping, but there are some awefully long bows being drawn!

yeah, it really helped cadel at the tdf.


----------



## fezi (Dec 30, 2007)

Taylor tweeted his SRM data for the last 10 minutes of the race. Its nothing out of the ordinary, just a well timed attack and peleton that thought they would be able to cover him. Props to Taylor for a all or nothing attack and his 1st win on the road at that level.

His numbers: Taylor Phinney ‏@taylorphinney 
@ammattipyoraily 488w (509 NP) for 10min. 52.4 kph. 1st 20sec 940w, 1st min: 640w, 1st 2 min: 574w 1st 5min: 500w, Cadence: 101
Retweeted by vetooo


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

captain stubbing said:


> get a bit of perspective will u.....basso is coming 11th, wiggins is 49th (+23 minutes), Nibali 59th (+ 31 min), Uran 66th (35 min) and cancellara 89th (+ 46 min).....i really don't think any of these guys are in Poland to win....just a training run for the Vuelta or the Worlds.


Wiggins has stated that he's not going to do the Vuelta this year, almost like he implied he wasn't in good enough shape and wanted to concentrate on the Worlds, but, yes, I agree, I don't think their intention is to win.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

Hard to believe anyone is clean. But then, it is a little easier to believe than a couple years ago.

If using BMC's performance results as an indicator of doping, they are doing it very wrong and at the wrong time. Almost invisible at the Tour? Who would dope for that? But in racing, everything is relative to the other guys. As noted, the 'big names' that are there are not really racing, they're training for other events later. BMC's stage winners were not at the tour, so they have 'fresh legs'...which can be good or bad. 

If Thor had TT'ed away the last 15k, I'd be raising an eyebrow. If TF had stormed up a mountain ahead of all the climbers half his size, I'd raise two eyebrows. But given how they won (not just that they won), it's not a huge surprise. They played to their strengths. Thor had a good lead out and just finished the sprint. TF has a heck of a pursuit, everyone in the peloton knows that. (and it is a matter of who is going to sacrifice their stage/leadout plan to hunt him down...no one committed.)

Question every pro and every pro team. But start with BMC? after such a crappy month (for such a high budget team) ? hmm.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

brianmcg said:


> LOL. Classic.


I also LOL'd. No, Kelme is how to dope wrong when ya about kill the entire team a few times.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Rick Draper said:


> First TJvG comes from no where to almost win a stage of the tour, now Hushovd and Phinney are winning stages of the tour of Poland. NOT NORMAL


TJvG took the young riders award at the Tour last year
Won the ToC this year

that is hardly 'nowhere'


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> First TJvG comes from no where to almost win a stage of the tour


2010: second tour of turkey, third dauphine. 
2011 second algarve, 5 tour of california, 5 tour de suisse. 
2012 second us pro cycling challenge, four tour of california, fifth paris nice. young rider jersey tour de france, fifth overall. 
2013 wins tour of california, second san luis, third criterium international, fourth paris nice, 7 tour de suisse. 
we have enough talentless trolls around here, try and up your game next time.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

This post is hilarious, not in the attempted fatuous nature of the original post, but in the fact that so many of you took it as a serious inquiry about the cleanliness of BMC based on the reference to some near results. I only read the original post as something done in jest because of the fact that every rider seems to be accused of doping lately thanks to the indiscretions of the (almost whole) historical peloton. Man, it's sad how pro cycling has left so many of us on guard!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Hushovd bookended around Phinney! 3 stages in a row. Burn them at the stake!!!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The Tedinator said:


> Hushovd bookended around Phinney! 3 stages in a row. Burn them at the stake!!!


Yeah, something's up. Not normal!!!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

spade2you said:


> I also LOL'd. No, Kelme is how to dope wrong when ya about kill the entire team a few times.


No pain, no gain. I heard it was bad ice in their drinks.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

If you employ the prevailing 'logic' around here- ' if they doped then, they're doping now..', well yes, that makes BMC dirtier than a Patpong poledancer. 
They had a pretty woeful Tour, a pretty crappy year in fact, so it looks like they need more marginal gains in their diet. Maybe if Evans had looked competitive at the Tour after his Giro exertions I might have smelled a rat.They aren't challenging Team Skyborg so as far as the peanut gallery is concerned, nope, nothing to see here.

Short answer: Two years ago, definitely dirty. Now, looks like they cleaned up their act.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Of course they're clean. Now that Armstrong is busted and all the bad guys (Ferrari, Buyneel, del Moral, etc) are out of the sport...who would give them drugs? And who would even think of doping after what happened to Armstrong?

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

sir duke said:


> Short answer: Two years ago, definitely dirty. Now, looks like they cleaned up their act.


This. I am eagerly awaiting Cadel's confession. Considering how emotional he gets for mundane things it ought to be one heck of a tearfest.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

DrSmile said:


> This. I am eagerly awaiting Cadel's confession. Considering how emotional he gets for mundane things it ought to be one heck of a tearfest.


The thing is, my suspicions about them being dirty 2 years ago stem more from the fact they had that sh!tbag Hincapie pulling Evans around France. Evans himself I'm conflicted about. I'll be honest, I like the guy, I was in Paris to see him win the 2011 Tour. He took a lot of stick a few years back from some folks at RBR for being a wheel-sucker who never really showed anything in the mountains. As negative and boring a rider as Wiggo with not quite as good an engine for TT's. It crossed my mind that maybe, just maybe, he was riding clean. Stacked against that is the fact that he started out with Mapei (Lefevere's old team) and got to know Ferrarri when he switched from MTB. I'd still like to think he won clean on a dodgy team but that seems unlikely.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

sir duke said:


> The thing is, my suspicions about them being dirty 2 years ago stem more from the fact they had that sh!tbag Hincapie pulling Evans around France. Evans himself I'm conflicted about. I'll be honest, I like the guy, I was in Paris to see him win the 2011 Tour. He took a lot of stick a few years back from some folks at RBR for being a wheel-sucker who never really showed anything in the mountains. As negative and boring a rider as Wiggo with not quite as good an engine for TT's. It crossed my mind that maybe, just maybe, he was riding clean. Stacked against that is the fact that he started out with Mapei (Lefevere's old team) and got to know Ferrarri when he switched from MTB. I'd still like to think he won clean on a dodgy team but that seems unlikely.


But Big George stopped doping in 2006. He swore to it under oath.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's not surprising that the question is asked about an underperforming team that suddenly knocks out three consecutive stage wins, especially after all of the foaming at the mouth about Sky in the TdF. 

It's clear that many of the big guns are using this Tour of Poland as a race training event and the smaller team size (6) can also have an impact of the results.

However, I'm sure that everyone will hope that Hushovd and Phinney are as clean as the Sky TdF riders.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

burgrat said:


> Yeah, something's up. Not normal!!!


It's not like this race is full of the best of the best.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

spade2you said:


> It's not like this race is full of the best of the best.


Isn't that what the Skybots are saying about the Tour?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> Isn't that what the Skybots are saying about the Tour?


LOL, I'd hope not. The best of the best were there. Sky dominated GC and Kittel dominated the sprints.


----------

